# HTML Tabelle auf Bildschirmbreite anpassen.



## Nik98 (2. September 2015)

Guten Tag,
ich weiß, es mag nicht mehr die aktuellste Möglichkeit sein, jedoch suche ich gerade dafür eine Lösung.
Nun ich habe eine Webseite, welche in einer Tabelle aufgebaut ist.
Diese Tabelle ist derzeit fest mit Pixelmaßen definiert. Nun möchte ich jedoch, dass sich die Seite immer der Breite des Bildschirms/ Fensters anpasst.
(somit größer und kleiner wird. Es sollen sich keine Teile verschieben usw.)

Meine HTML-Datei: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7VC7esILLiUS2NWRjhvU09SZTQ/view?usp=sharing
ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen,
bitte nicht nur irgendwelche Sichwörter, sondern was ich genau tun muss.

Vielen Dank,
schon einmal.


----------



## SpiceLab (2. September 2015)

Grundsätzlich bestehen die beiden Möglichkeiten die fixen Breiten in relative umwandeln (<table width="100%">), oder CSS Media Queries einzusetzen, um die feste Tabellenbreite den Bildschirmbreiten entsprechend anzupassen.

Inwieweit sich das aber in deinem Fall mit den ganzen eingebetteten Bilddateien, die wiederum feste Dimensionen besitzen, umsetzen lässt, vermag ich so nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2015)

Hi,


> Nun ich habe eine Webseite, welche in einer Tabelle aufgebaut ist


Falls Du deine gesammte Struktur der Website mit der Tabelle erstellt hast, das macht man schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr.
Benutze eine Tabelle nur wenn sie auch semantisch Sinn macht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (7. September 2015)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Falls Du deine gesammte Struktur der Website mit der Tabelle erstellt hast, das macht man schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr.


Der verlinkte Quellcode offenbart "die alte Technik" 


			
				V14.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <!-- Save for Web Slices (index.psd) -->
> <table ...>
> ...
> ...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2015)

Hi,
hab mir den Quellcode jetzt gar nicht angeschaut gehabt


----------



## SpiceLab (7. September 2015)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> hab mir den Quellcode jetzt gar nicht angeschaut gehabt


Was Du nicht sagst


----------

